# Slicing



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't stop coming over the top in my swing. I come back inside then throw it over and hit a thin shot to the right. Any tips for me? Would appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Place a golf ball in the center of a scotch tape holder.
a.Draw a line through the middle of the ball.(felt pen)
b.Place the ball on a tee with the line facing down the target line. 
c. Take a dish towel and fold it up into a 4 inch square.
d. Assume your normal address. Place the towel under your RIGHT armpit and clamp down on it sufficiently to prevent it from falling during a swing. 
e. Take your normal backswing, but this time when you come through aim to hit the ball on the back inside quarter of the line drawn on the ball. Do not drop the towel....

Fixed my problem...
Del


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Focus on a smooth take-away and remember to brush the turf at impact. Dont be afraid to take a divot.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------

